# W2K Routing: IP Adressen eingrenzen



## FactorX (13. Februar 2002)

So, mein Problem mit dem Portforwarding hab ich nur teilweise lösen können. Um das Portforwarding vernünftig aktivieren zu können sollte ich den Adressbereich für die verteilten IP Adressen eingrenzen. Etwa so: 

192.168.0.245 bis 192.168.0.255 

Aber wie kann ich das bei Windows 2000 so einstellen dass nur IPs in diesem Bereich verteilt werden?


----------



## Deemax (13. Februar 2002)

*IP-Adressen zuweisen*

Also unter dem Win2000 Server kannst du über den DHCP-Manager 
die IP-Adressbereiche festlegen.

Dazu legst du eine neuen Bereich an. Indem kannst du die zugewiesenen IP-Bereiche verwalten.


----------



## FactorX (13. Februar 2002)

Ah, gut... 

Nur wo finde ich den DHCP Manager? Hab schon unter Verwaltung geschaut, finde aber nix entsprechendes.


----------



## Deemax (15. Februar 2002)

*DHCP Manager*

Also beim *Server* ist der Manager unter der Verwaltung.
Wenn du allerdings Win2000 mit den Servererweiterungen z.B PWS installiert hast kannst du natürlich keine IP-Bereiche vergeben. (soweit ich weiß)


----------

